# Cites tag question



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 8, 2010)

So what does one do in the following situation?

Alligator Killed - GA Tag attached - and then skinned and meat taken out and head taken off along with claws etc... for preservation- next day CITES tag attached by WRD....

Hide goes to American Tanning with CITES tag attached as required - head needs to go to taxidermist, but NO CITES TAG with the head... 

It is my understanding that the CITES tag must be with game animal or its parts - so what does one do if AM TAN needs the tag for tanning purposes, but taxidermist needs it for his purposes also? AM TAN wins because they will not take it at all, right now head is still in freezer...

OR is my thinking all wrong here? 

Input


----------



## florida boy (Sep 8, 2010)

I would just keep a copy of your paperwork on file if it becomes an issue


----------



## germag (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not sure why a CITES permit is needed anyway, if you're not shipping any of it out of the country. CITES covers international shipping of endangered species. Amtan is in Georgia.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 8, 2010)

germag said:


> I'm not sure why a CITES permit is needed anyway, if you're not shipping any of it out of the country. CITES covers international shipping of endangered species. Amtan is in Georgia.



I agree, but by policy AM TAN can not accept them without a tag. This came from the boss himself. He said they are checked by the Feds on a regular basis etc...

I'm not real worried about the whole issue - and I don't think taxidermist is either. But you know how things can go if the taxidermist gets checked by enforcement and things roll downhill. I am just trying to prevent a potential headache if there is a way....


----------



## 27metalman (Sep 9, 2010)

Great topic dadsbuckshot! You found one of those small loop holes.  I'm going to call my local DNR office.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 9, 2010)

No loop hole here. The CITES tag is kept with the hide and a written copy is kept with the head.


----------



## frog1 (Sep 9, 2010)

keep a copy of the cites tag # with you & the head.Make sure the taxidermist has it as it could make his life easier.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 9, 2010)

frog said:


> keep a copy of the cites tag # with you & the head.Make sure the taxidermist has it as it could make his life easier.



Thats what I am going to do. AmTan actually gave me the Georgia Tag back when I took the hide to them. They recorded the CITES tag# on my carbon copy gator harvest form. I am going to keep the Georgia Tag with the head since AMTAN returned it to me along with the copy of the harvest form with both the cites tag number and GA tag# written on it.


Thats the best thing I know to do given there is not another alternative.


----------



## mallardk (Sep 15, 2010)

*Taxidermy just needs Cities number.*

Ran into same issue, called Taxidermy and all they required was that the cities number be attached or in the paper work  not that actual tag with the head.    Didn't know at the time but same taxidermy will do key rings out of the claws, wish i had known could have sent with head, but besides backscratcher didn't know what else to do with feet and hands.


----------

